# Reviera Maya, Karibik



## Chicago Angler (30. Dezember 2005)

Meine Freundin Traci und ich waren in Bahia Principle Tulum in Mexico.  Ein super Urlaub!  Wir haben den Strand genossen und auch schoen was vom Umland mitgenommen.  Wir waren bei den maya Ruinen, Reiten, ATVing und natuerlich auch Angeln.

Es war mein erstes Hochsee Erlebnis dieser Art.  Wir sind mit einem Boot von Capt. Rick's los. http://www.fishyucatan.com/ Die Jungs haben sich echt bemueht uns etwas zu bieten.

Wir haben gleich aus dem Hafen raus angefangen zu trolen.  An der Oberflaeche ging es los mit Teaser und Sardinen aud Billfish.  Leider kam da nichts ausser einiger Barracuda aus der mittleren Wasserschicht.  Mit denen hatten wir aber viel Spass!

Nach einer weile haben wir aud Grundangeln ungestellt und eine menge Grouper und verschiedene Snapper gefangen.  Einige von denen wurden von Barracuda auf dem Weg an die Oberflaeche in zwei bebissen!

Ich habe jetzt aufjedenfall Appetit auf mehr.  Jetzt muss ein Grand Slam her!


----------



## Sailfisch (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Reviera Maya, Karibik*

Na ersteinmal Glückwunsch zu Deinen Fängen. Wenn einen das Big Game Fieber ersteinmal infiziert hat, so wird man es nicht mehr los. Wird ein teurer Spaß, ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung. |rolleyes 



			
				Chicago Angler schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt aufjedenfall Appetit auf mehr.  Jetzt muss ein Grand Slam her!



Da hast Du Dir jetzt aber gleich was ordentliches vorgenommen! |supergri  Planst Du den Grand Slam an einem Tag oder verteilt auf den Rest Deines Lebens? |supergri


----------



## Chicago Angler (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Reviera Maya, Karibik*

Erstmal einer der Billfische ueberhaupt!#6


----------



## Hacker (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Reviera Maya, Karibik*

Klingt ja sehr nett ich such noch einen Spot fuer Spring break dachte so an Puerto Rico, Bahamas was denkt ihr wo besten Chancen auf Billfish ende maerz gibt.

Gruss Gregor


----------



## Chicago Angler (30. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Reviera Maya, Karibik*

Hacker, wo ist Wooster?  Ich bin in Dayton zur High School gegangen.

Ich kann Dir mit Deiner Billfish Frage nicht helfen.  Hier gibt's aber bestimmt Experten.


----------



## Hacker (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Reviera Maya, Karibik*

Wooster ungefaehr 3-4 Stunden von Dayton weisst du wo Akron ist.Ich wohne 45 Minuten suedlich von Akron. Und ca 1 std von cleveland.


----------



## Chicago Angler (2. Januar 2006)

*AW: Reviera Maya, Karibik*

Aha, das ist ja gar nicht weit weg.

Und wie gefaellt es Dir?  Gibt es Angelmoeglichkeiten?


----------



## Hacker (3. Januar 2006)

*AW: Reviera Maya, Karibik*

Mhm jop ist ganz nett halt bloss bissl langweiliger als Leipzig bin leben in ner relativen kleinen stadt nicht so gewohnt. Gehe hier zur High School die is natuerlich riesig mit Schwimmhalle 2 Turnhallen eishockey ring ....  Das schon ziemlich krass.Und naja sonst einzige was machen kannst is mit freunden bei denen zu hause chillen. BIn hier nur fuer 1 Jahr als 1 Ats schueler haelfte is jetzt rum. Naja naechste Angelmoeglichkeit ist Lake Erie bzw die beste. Ich hoffe das ich in Mai/Juni ein bisschen die Lachse in Alaska  aergern kann. Und dann wie gesagt zu Spring Break ins warme Big game. Seit wie lange lebst du in den Staaten. Und wie gefaellt dir Chicago mein rueckflug geht ueber Chicago vielleicht komm ich dich mal besuchen


----------



## Chicago Angler (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Reviera Maya, Karibik*

Lake Erie soll ordentlich Zander und Barsche haben.  Hier in unserem Lake Michigan haben wir auch Lachse und Forellen, da musst Du nicht ganz nach Alaska.  Kann sein, dass es die auch bei Dir im Erie See gibt.

Schau hier mal rein:  http://www.angling101.com/phpBB2/index.php

Ein Anglerboard fuer den Mittleren Westen.  Ich bin dhilkes.


----------



## El Mariachi (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Reviera Maya, Karibik*

Hallo Freunde,

Bin Seit Heute Im Forum Und Gebe Euch Gerne Tips Zu Mexico-big Game-fragen. 
Wohne Und Arbeite Seit Knapp 1.5 Jahren In Mexico City Und Nutze Sehr Oft Die Moeglichkeit, Wochenends An Die Pazifikkueste Zu Duesen (3.5 Stunden Mit Dem Auto Nach Acapulco).

Erst Vor 2 Wochen War Ich Mit 3 Kumpels In "aca" (acapulco) Zum Big Game Angeln. Dieses Mal Nur 5 Stunden, Die Es Aber In Sich Hatten. 
1 Pez Vela (segelfisch) Mit 35 Kg Und 2.40m Laenge Gedrillt (und Anschliessend Das Hotel/die Wohnanlage Einer Guten Mexikanischen Freundin Fuer Ne Ganze Woche Mit Frischem Fisch Versorgt)

Dazu Noch Ein Groesseres Exemplar 2m Vor Dem Bug Gehabt Bevor Die Kampfsau Dann Die Leine Abgebissen Hat (auch Moeglich, Dass Es Das Schwert War). Schade Drum, Aber Hat Sich Trotzdem Gelohnt.

Insgesamt: Acapulco Ist Immer Ne Reise Wert, Auch Wenn Sehr Touristisch.
Persoenlich Schlage Ich Eher Die Straende Von Huatulco, Puerto Esconido Und Puerta Vallarta Vor. In Puerta Vallarta Hatte Ich Meinen Bisher Besten Erfolg: Morgens Um 5 Raus Aufs Meer, Danach Thunfisch, Sardinen, Dorados Und Zur Kroenung Einen Blue Marlin Geangelt. Bis Abends Um 6.00 Uhr, Das Ganze Fuer Schlappe 150 Euro Mit Getraenken Und Ceviche. Sicherlich Ein Vorteil, Spanisch Zu Sprechen, So Kommt Man An Wirklich Witzige Und Verrueckte Skipper Ran, Die Die Ganze Angelei Wirklich Noch Zum Vergnuegen Und Spass An Der Freude Betreiben, Ohne Einen Abzocken Zu Wollen. Da Gibt Man Dann Auch Gerne Ein Trinkgeld.

Big Game In Mexico Ist Ein Absolutes Muss Fuer Jeden. Erholung Pur Verbunden Mit Dem Hobby Und Der Ganzen Schoenheit Der Natur. Da Sieht Man Eigentlich Immer Schildkroeten, Wale, Delfine Oder Riesige Mantarochen, Die Mit Dem Kutter Mitschwimmen. 

Echt Klasse Und Absolut Empfehlenswert

Gruesse Aus Mexico City

El Mariachi


----------



## Sailfisch (4. Januar 2006)

*AW: Reviera Maya, Karibik*

Hallo El Mariachi!
Willkommen an Board und viel Spaß hier. Besten Dank für Deine Hinweise, war selbst bereits in Acapulco, wirklich genial da!
Gruß nach Mexico


----------



## Hacker (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Reviera Maya, Karibik*

Wow wir werden hier ja richtig international.
WIlkommen an Board


----------

